

"in my late 20s, and I wasted time. Is it too late?" A 47 year old replies - malloreon
http://www.reddit.com/r/GetMotivated/comments/1w3z4d/someone_posts_i_am_in_my_late_20s_and_feel_i_have/

======
known
"The reasonable man adapts himself to the world; the unreasonable one persists
in trying to adapt the world to himself. Therefore all progress depends on the
unreasonable man." \--George Bernard Shaw

